# Need Help - Blush for Dark Skin



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm trying to help a friend of mine (I know, she should just sign up here, but she just doesn't!). My friend wants to get a blush for her dark skin. She normally just uses foundation and bronzer. She is generally scared of using pinks because she worries that they will make her looked blushed and she doesn't like that look. I've tried telling her to get a blush but we don't know which one.

Ideally, she wants a blush palette as a pallette will allow her a variety of different shades to work with. I think it's a good idea also. Any good brands out there that are recommended?

Any girls with dark skin like this out there that can give us some recommendations? 




Thanks alot!


----------



## SallyRyson (Oct 1, 2017)

Ohhhh someone please help! I need some advice?!?! What do you use if you have dark skin?

Anyone?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2017)

I saw your query, but since you specifically asked for recs from dark-skinned board members, I didn't respond.

The Beauty of Color section may have a thread on this, if you want to take a look there.


----------



## SallyRyson (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot for replying! I thought there might have been dark skinned girls on the forum though? Maybe the best idea is for her to the most common purchased blush palettes that has range of different shades. Do most people agree? There is so many blush palettes out there, do most people agree with one of these top brands? Favorite Blush Palettes In My Collection – LaBeaute.org ??


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2017)

We _do_ have members on Specktra as a whole who are dark-skinned. They may not always check this particular section of the boards, which is why I suggested going into the Beauty of Color section, as they're more apt to visit that section

That said! Off the top of my head, I can tell you coral shades are generally considered to work on all skintones. Brighter colours (think hot pinks, bright fuschias, and even reds) and some plum shades also look great on dark skintones. MAC, NARS, Makeup Geek, and Inglot, to name a few brands, all sell individual blush pans that could be put into an empty palette, and I would recommend that over buying a pre-made one because then she'd be more apt to have a selection of shades that would work for her skintone, which doesn't always happen with pre-made palettes.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 3, 2017)

A few recs from me would be MAC Sweet as Cocoa, Ambering Rose and Plum Foolery! NYX has some great blushes for drugstore in the shades Mauve Me and Nude to Me. Hope this helps!


----------



## SallyRyson (Oct 5, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> We _do_ have members on Specktra as a whole who are dark-skinned. They may not always check this particular section of the boards, which is why I suggested going into the Beauty of Color section, as they're more apt to visit that section
> 
> That said! Off the top of my head, I can tell you coral shades are generally considered to work on all skintones. Brighter colours (think hot pinks, bright fuschias, and even reds) and some plum shades also look great on dark skintones. MAC, NARS, Makeup Geek, and Inglot, to name a few brands, all sell individual blush pans that could be put into an empty palette, and I would recommend that over buying a pre-made one because then she'd be more apt to have a selection of shades that would work for her skintone, which doesn't always happen with pre-made palettes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## alle685 (Oct 12, 2017)

SallyRyson said:


> Thank you so much!



-NARS Taj Mahal
-MAC PeachTwist or PeachyKeen/ Melba
- Becca Blushed Copper


The problem with buying a ready-made blush palette as a WOC (I find), is that you will always have blushes within it that you won't use. So maybe it would be best just for your friend to create her own?...If this is something that interests her, I would suggest doing so at MAC or even Inglot (if you have one close to you). Inglot has a fantastic selection of highly pigmented blushes for a very decent price if she is just starting out. 

As a WOC (Nc45/NC47), most of my blushes are from MAC and/or Inglot...


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 14, 2017)

Mac's raizin is an all time go to. 
Mac ambering rose
Nars almeria
Nars deep throat


----------

